# Battery Drain



## Rafique (20/11/17)

Morning Peeps,

I have never used a single 18650 mod and just a bit concerned on the battery drainage and if there is anything I should be aware about. I read another post on the forum regarding unregulated mods and battery drainage where you shouldn't use the battery below 3.7v in a mech.

How does this work in regulated mods ?

Looking at the below from steam engine, what does the head room mean ?
Does a regulated mod cater for battery drain below 3.7v, for example if you r mod shows that you have 10% battery life left, does it mean you are 10% away from reaching the 3.7v cutoff or is it going lower ?

If a fully charged battery powers at 4.2v and I go to 5v or 5.5v does this affect the battery negatively ?

Sorry for all the questions on a monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/17)

Hi @Rafique - on a mech you can go lower than 3.7V but the vape gets rather weak so you would likely be taking it out around there or a bit lower. From a battery safety perspective, they can easily go lower than 3.7V. I think the safe low point is in the region of 2.5V. But anything near there will probably not even create much of a vape at all.

On regulateds, i think you just take it out when it says you should. I have noticed on most of my regulateds when it says 0% the battery voltage differs. Some are 3.2V, others are a bit higher or a bit lower. Depends on the electronics. I usually take it out when its a bit more than zero on the battery graphic or meter. Never had a problem.

Yes, if you push the battery higher than its nominal 4.2V, its using clever circuitry to boost it and it will drain more amps so it will drain the battery faster. That is how I understand it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rafique - on a mech you can go lower than 3.7V but the vape gets rather weak so you would likely be taking it out around there or a bit lower. From a battery safety perspective, they can easily go lower than 3.7V. I think the safe low point is in the region of 2.5V. But anything near there will probably not even create much of a vape at all.
> 
> On regulateds, i think you just take it out when it says you should. I have noticed on most of my regulateds when it says 0% the battery voltage differs. Some are 3.2V, others are a bit higher or a bit lower. Depends on the electronics. I usually take it out when its a bit more than zero on the battery graphic or meter. Never had a problem.
> 
> Yes, if you push the battery higher than its nominal 4.2V, its using clever circuitry to boost it and it will drain more amps so it will drain the battery faster. That is how I understand it.




Thanks @Silver for the explanation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

